# Nexium and Aloe Vera - they work



## ryanred5 (Apr 4, 2002)

HiI put a message on here a while ago about Nexium and what people thought who had tried it. Well Ive now been on it for over a fortnight and its brilliant, no heartburn or anything. I felt fine, full of energy, plus Im not getting any D either.Ive also been taking Aloe Vera juice as well, and Actimel (for good bacteria) which seems to have helped my system.I really cant believe that I feel this good just after a week, Ive not felt sick or anything.I got the Aloe Vera juice from a herbalist, and I take 1 tablespoon of it with 1 tablespoon of water and although it takes abit yuck (not nasty) its only a mouthful and I always drink abit more water after. Great.CatherineUK


----------



## cbmeigs (May 12, 2002)

The Herbal-Aloe drink by Herbalife is incredible in relieving GERD symptoms. If you want to know more try this website www.herbal-nutrition.net/cbmeigs


----------

